# goat packing demo



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Last week i was talking with a 4-H leader of a goat packing club. I found out that they were new and had not gone on a camp out with there goats yet. he has a bunch of girls that have not gone camping and is teaching them how to camp first then going to add the goats later.
the long and short of it is i ended up giving a goat packing demo at the western Montana fair. I thought it went well there were probably 12 youth and half a dozen adults there. the adults were the most interested in the demo. I share this with you all hoping that you will get inspired and share this great goat adventure with others.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Already there


----------



## Brian (Sep 29, 2011)

I actually did a demo this last weekend at our local Cabelas. I was a bonehead and failed to get pics, but it went awesome. Lots of interest had probably 50-70 people there. Doing another one on packing out your deer and elk on them in October. I will try and get pics of that one.


----------



## imported_Curtis_King (Apr 11, 2013)

Brian

I would love to attend your lecture/Demo on meat packing if you do this in October.

Is this the Cabela's in Yakima WA? Can you post the date and time on this site if this turns into a green light?

"Long Live The Pack Goat"

Curtis King 509-539-0982


----------

